# RMI, CORBA, COM+, JavaBeans, . ? Womit geht's?



## Tiberticus (6. Sep 2004)

Hi,

ich hab ein VB6- und ein Java-Prog.
VB6 soll Methoden vom Java-Prog aufrufen können und umgekehrt.
Ich hab von beiden Progs die Sourcen.

Ist das überhaupt möglich (ich denke ja) und wenn was ist die beste Lösung.

(Hab bisher gehört von CORBA, COM+, COM, EJB, RMI)


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Sep 2004)

> VB6 soll Methoden vom Java-Prog aufrufen können und umgekehrt.


- laufen beide Programme auf dem gleichen Rechner?
- laufen beide Programme gleichzeitig (sonst kannst du ja System.exec oder sowas benutzen um das jeweils andere zu starten)
- kennst du das Java Native JNI
- vergiss erstmal CORBA, COM, COM+, EJB, RMI und denk nach, ob es eine einfachere Lösung gibt


----------



## Tiberticus (8. Sep 2004)

Hi,
ja beide Programme laufen auf dem selben Rechner und
ja sie laufen beide gleichzeitig.

Von Java aus kann ich bereits Methoden im VB-Prog ansprechen und Daten rüber senden und zwar mit DDE, jedoch ist zum einen DDE eine veraltete Technologie und zum anderen ist der Rückweg von VB6 nach Java hiermit theoretisch möglich, aber sehr schwierig.

Java Native hört sich gut. Stell ich mir das so richtig vor, dass man eine VB-dll erzeugt auf die man via OLE zugreifen kann und diese dann als native im Java-Prog integriert?

Wie siehts umgekehrt aus? Muss ich hier ich ein Java-Prog als native im VB-Prog integrieren und es dann an mit z.B. RMI oder als JavaBean ansprechen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Sep 2004)

Tiberticus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java Native hört sich gut. Stell ich mir das so richtig vor, dass man eine VB-dll erzeugt auf die man via OLE zugreifen kann und diese dann als native im Java-Prog integriert?


So ähnlich, schreib ein übersetzbares C-Programm, das als Wrapper über OLE mit deinem VB Programm kommuniziert und das du dann in Java als Objekt mit ganz normalen Methoden zur Verfügung hast


			
				Tiberticus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie siehts umgekehrt aus? Muss ich hier ich ein Java-Prog als native im VB-Prog integrieren und es dann an mit z.B. RMI oder als JavaBean ansprechen?


das geht ja nun wirklich nicht

am einfachsten wäre wohl der direkte Austausch über einen Socket


----------



## Guest (8. Sep 2004)

Jo, dann kann ich mit dem C-Prog Java Methoden aufrufen und Daten übergeben?



> das geht ja nun wirklich nicht



Na vielleicht geht's ja doch, ich hab in "Java ist auch eine Insel" folgendes entdeckt:

"Die ActiveX-Bridge ermöglicht es, die OLE-Komponenten von Windows mit JavaBeans-Komponenten zu kombinieren."

Mit Sockets erscheint mir recht heftig. Haste das schon mal gemacht?


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Sep 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir das

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/beans/axbridge/developerguide/

Sockets sind doch eigentlich nicht schwer: ich habs schon mal in VB6 und auch mal in Java gemacht -> aber noch nie miteinander; sollte konzeptuell auf jeden falll relativ einfach sein

BTW: Ich gehe davon aus, dass du Zugriff auf beide Quelltexte hast und beide "Programme" nach deinem gutdünken anpassen kannst?


----------

